# Ναυτιλιακά Θέματα - Shipping Subjects > Άλλα θέματα της Ναυτιλίας >  OIL TERMINALS

## vassilisman

Γεια σε ολους ! Εχει κανεις φωτογραφιες απο oil terminals? Τα χρειαζομαι για μια εργασια αλλα ουτε στο ιντερνετ βρισκω κατι καλο  :Confused: . Ευχαριστω !

----------


## vassilisman

και ενα λινκ βοηθάει :-P

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Δες αν κάτι από τα παρακάτω σου κάνει:
http://www.oilterminal.ru/eng/photo.html

στη σελίδα http://www.archirodon.net/projects/i...ord=desc&cari= μπορείς να διαλέξεις κάθε ένα και να δεις περισσότερεςς φωτογραφίες και στοιχεία πχ σε αυτό:
http://www.archirodon.net/projects/s...5&detail_id=55

http://www.shetland.gov.uk/ports/gallery/

http://response.restoration.noaa.gov/gallery_gallery_photo.php?RECORD_KEY%28j_gallery_p  hotos%29=joinphotogal_id,gallery_id,photo_id,topic  _id&joinphotogal_id(j_gallery_photos)=171&gallery_  id(j_gallery_photos)=12&photo_id(j_gallery_photos)  =106&topic_id(j_gallery_photos)=1

----------


## vassilisman

eyxaristw !!!  :razz::razz:

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Επίσης φωτογραφίες θα βρείς και στο φόρουμ στο θέμα Λιμάνια-Ναυτικοί & Εντυπώσεις και στο θέμα Ποντοπόρος - Ποντοπόρα πλοία (&φωτο)

----------


## kalypso

des kai auta ta links!
http://www.defendamerica.mil/photoes...p111705a3.html


http://www.fotosearch.com/photos-ima...-terminal.html


http://www.pbase.com/adam3544/image/55971428/original


kali epituxia!

----------


## vassilisman

eyxaristw ~
!

----------


## μυρτώ

Γεια σας. Είμαι φοιτήτρια στο πανεπιστήμιο Πειραιά και θα ήθελα να με βοηθήσετε αν μπορείτε σε ένα ζήτημα που έχω με μια εγασία για την σχολή μου. Δεν μπορώ να βρω αρκετά στοιχεία για τα τερματικά λιμάνια που διαχειρίζονται πετρέλαιο.Ακομα ψάχνω τους μηχανισμούς που χρησημοποιούνται για την φορτοεκφόρτωση του πετρελαίου στα διάφορα τερματικά. Ευχαριστώ πολύ.

----------


## gvaggelas

δεν έχουν πολλές πληροφορίες, αλά ρίξε μια ματιά στα δύο αρχεία.

----------


## Morgan

Kalws irthes Myrtw. 

San prwth symvoulh proteinw na apomakryntheis sthn diarkeia ths anazhthshshs sou 
na mhn xrhsimopoieis ton oro termatika limania kathws prokalei mono sygxish .

O pio gnwstos oros einai apla "Oil Terminals / Berths" ; ta deksamenoploia kaloun (call) se terminals  (oil terminals). 

Merikes apo tis vasikes plhrofories pou prepei na anazhthseis gia thn leitourgia aytwn einai oi ekshs :

Mooring arrangements (desimo sto ntoko)
1. Which side alongside

2. Mooring pattern employed

3. Number of tugs employed

4. Number and size of cargo connections

5. Shore or Ship Gangway

6. Max loading / disch rate



Other:

1. Name of Terminal / Berth

2. Density of dock water

3. Max depth at berth and approaches

4. Restrictions at berth, if any

5. Free Pratique / Inward clearance requirements, if any

6. Terminal / Port Questionnaire or information

7. Pre Arrival notices required

8. Port papaers required on arrival

9. Port regulations for Sludge / Sewage / Garbage / Ballast

10. Provisons for landing Garbage / Sludge and cost involved

11. Contact details of laoding master / emergency contacts

12. Any other regulations / requirements



ISPS/SAFETY INFORMATION:

1. Does port comply with ISPS Code

2. Security level in port during vessel stay

3. Contact details of Port Authority / PFSO / Emergency Response

4. Contact details of Agents (incl AOH)

5. Port ID Number

6. UN Locator Code

7. Port Facility Name

8. Assigned Port Facility Number

9. IMO Port Facility Number

sthn ellada a gnwrizw ta akoloutha terminals:

Aspropyrgos
Eleusis
Ag. Theodoroi
Thessaloniki
Megara

enas naytiliakos praktoras h mia anazhthsh sto net me ton oro oil terminals in greece ston peiraia tha se voithouse poly . perimenw apotelesmata

----------


## gvaggelas

Μυρτώ επίσης πρέπει να ξεκαθαρίσεις τί εννοείς με τον όρο μηχανισμούς που χρησιμοποιούνται για την οφρτοεκφόρτωση των πλοίων. Αναφέρεσαι στις διαδικασίες που ακολουθούνται όπως σημείωσε προηγουμένως ο Morgan ή σε τεχνικά ζητήματα (π.χ. αντλίες).

----------


## μυρτώ

θελουμε να γραψουμε το πως παιρνεται το πετρλαιο απο το δαξαμενοπλοιο στην ουσια ψαχνουμε τουσ μηχανισμους

----------


## gvaggelas

Νομίζω ότι οι μηχανισμοί είναι κυρίως αντλίες, είτε στην προβλήτα, είτε στην θάλασσα σε περιπτώσεις τερματικών που δέχονται μεγάλα πλοία. Κάποιος από το φόρουμ που να έχει κάνει σε tanker????

----------


## Morgan

> θελουμε να γραψουμε το πως παιρνεται το πετρλαιο απο το δαξαμενοπλοιο στην ουσια ψαχνουμε τουσ μηχανισμους


το πετρελαιο δεν παιρνετε απο το πλοι - το πετρελαιο φορτωνεται στο πλοιο και οταν μιλαμ εγια εκφορτωση, το πλοιο δινει το φορτιο. αυτο γινεται με αντλιες π.χ. framo(pumps) 

αρκετες λεπτομερειες εδω...
http://www.framo.no/default.asp?k=1&id=10


σχετικα με τα τερμιναλς σου εδωσα παραπανω hints για να δουλεψεις/ψαξεις

----------


## Michael

Αν σε ενδιαφέρει το τεχνικό μέρος της υπόθεσης, μπορέις να βρεις σχετική βιβλιογραφία στο ευγενίδειο. Συγκεκριμένα τα βιβλία είναι κυρίως από την ΙΝΤERTANKO & OCIMF και σε συγκεκριμένα κεφάλαια περιγράφουν ακριβως το shore/ship interface καθώς και του τύπους τερματικών. Τώρα δεν θυμάμαι ακριβώσ του τιτλους, αλλά είναι κάτι σε ISGOTT το ένα.

----------


## Morgan

ενα αλλο βιβλιαρακι ειναι το Tankers Terminals port guide το οποιο δεν περιεχει τεχνικους ορους αλλα : 

πλανα ντοκων και τροπους δεσιματος σε αυτα
θεσεις λιμανιων για δ/ξ στην ελλαδα και παγκοσμια
βασικα χαρακτηριστικα αυτων των λιμανιων ,περιορισμους σε βυθισματα και τα σχετικα
φωτογραφιες...., τυπο δ/ξ που εξυπηρετουν...

κυκλοφορει και σε CD

κ.ο.κ...

----------


## Petros

Να βαλουμε τιποτα απο αυτο το τελευταιο εδω ή σε ενοτητα με τανκερς μπορουμε? Πολυ ενδιαφερον ακουγεται για οσους ασχολουνται με αυτα τα θεματα.

Απο το λινκ που εδωσες δν καταλαβα ακριβως πως λειτουργει το συστημα (ναι σε κατηγορω). Καμια εξηγηση απο καποιον εμπειρο?

----------


## Morgan

> Να βαλουμε τιποτα απο αυτο το τελευταιο εδω ή σε ενοτητα με τανκερς μπορουμε? Πολυ ενδιαφερον ακουγεται για οσους ασχολουνται με αυτα τα θεματα.
> 
> Απο το λινκ που εδωσες δν καταλαβα ακριβως πως λειτουργει το συστημα (ναι σε κατηγορω). Καμια εξηγηση απο καποιον εμπειρο?


http://www.portguide.com/ ειναι το λινκ για τον οδηγο, αλλα θελει συνδρομη. εγω εχω σιντι απο 2005- 2006-2007...αλλα αυτα δεν μπαινουν εδω γιατι θα μας πανε μεσα..

περισσοτερα για τις φραμο...http://www.freeweb.gr/bulletins/fram...NG_ROUTINE.PDF

ειναι λιγακι δυσκολο να εξηγηθει η λειτουργια παντως σε μερικες λεξεις...νομιζω αν τις δουλεψεις καταλαβαινεις... αν βρουμε κανα μανουαλ θα βοηθησει?

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Η διαδικασία προσέγγισης και παραβολής σε ένα τέρμιναλ είναι μια αρκετά δύσκολη διαδικασία μαι και απαιτεί μεγάλη προσοχή λόγω του φορτίου και των πιθανών αποτελεσμάτων μιας λανθασμένης κίνησης. Ενώ σε ένα άλλο νιμάνι ένα χτύπημα μπορείο να τσαλακώσει μερικές λαμαρίνες σε αυτή την περίπτωση μπορεί να κάνει ζημιά στο τέρμιναλ, ρύπανση ή πυρκαγιά.

Ας δούμε ένα παράδειγμα ενός τέτοιου ρεμέτζου. Πρόκειται για το M/T Nordscot (ΙΜΟ 9222168 ) με σημαία Λιβερίας 35.770 DWT (Handymax) με μήκος 183,0 m, Πλάτος 27,43 m και βύθισμα 11,02 m. Που δένει στο τέρμιναλ της ΜΟΜΠΙΛ ΟΙΛ (38&#176; 01' Β 23&#176; 35,7' Α) στον Ασπρόπυργο, το βάθος της θάλασσας είναι γύρω στα 13 m.

Όπως καταλαβάνουμε από τη σημαία H (Hotel.svg.png) στο άλμπουρο το βαπόρι έχει πιλότο (σύμφωνα με το Διεθνή Κώδικα Σημάτων, για λεπτομέρειες εδώ κι εδώ). Βοηθάνε τρία ρυμουλκά.
remetzo1.jpg

remetzo2.jpg


remetzo3.jpg

remetzo4.jpg

----------


## anna maria

kalhspera se olous!!!

eimai foithtria sto papei kai kanw mia ergasia gia thn trofodosia ths Eurwphs me petrelaio.

Wstoso, den borw na brw me tpt plhrofories sxetika me ta pososta me ta opoia ka8e xwra ths eurvphs eisagei petrelaio apo petrelaioparagwges xwres...

exeis kaneis kamia idea gia to pws 8a brw authn thn plhroforia?!  :Smile: 


euxaristww

----------

